# Java Moss Tree before and after



## jackspratt (Jul 19, 2011)

May 13th to Aug 13th


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Yep, looking good! Is that star moss on the floor??


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow awesome!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice!How much time did that take?Any suggestions on how to help fellow hobbyists get one looking that good?


----------



## jackspratt (Jul 19, 2011)

Thats about 3 months growth although its been trimmed twice in between.
No ferts. Just DIY CO2 and good lighting.
Tied it up with fishing line and it just took off after the co2 was injected.
Had a little algae bloom at the start but the Nerite Snails kept that under control.





majerah1 said:


> Very nice!How much time did that take?Any suggestions on how to help fellow hobbyists get one looking that good?


----------

